# DTV --- Free! THR-22 w/Reupping !



## mrbogusbaxter (Dec 4, 2005)

Long time customers might want to inquire about DTV/TIVO HD w/cust service. Let them know you ware completely unhappy with the DTV DVR, and you were an original TIVO user from back in the day. Have them explore any offers.

Confirmed FREE THR22 / TIVO HD for renewing a 2 year commit
---- w/addtl $10 off monthly package (covers extra TIVO FEE)

They can do it. Find the right rep who wants to help.

Just received email confirmation. Its on its way! Whoo Hoo!

*- SUPER IMPORTANT
ADDRESS the agents with the following agenda and you WILL be offered.
'DTV, I am an OL SKOOL tivo fanatic who has been awaiting fo rthe day you brought these units back!
Then inquire to extend the same offer your mate just received; FREE HD TIVO offer... 
I ask that I find a way to be a part of this offer! If needed let them know alos how PISSED off you were when DTV took your TIVO units away from you! - *


----------



## luckyyear2009 (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. I still have my HR10-250 and have been waiting/hounding DirecTV on a quarterly basis for the new TiVo!


----------



## DussyDuss (Feb 23, 2012)

I have been trying to get the THR-22 as a free upgrade but DTV won't budge...I talked to 4 different reps and they tell me I have to pay the $200 to get it. They also kept trying to steer me away from the Tivo and get their DVR instead. I have have had my original R-10's since they came out and have never got any upgrades from DTV. I have been with DTV for 8 years. You would think signing a new 2 year contract and adding an additional $15/month to my bill would be enough. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Just say 'Cancel' when you call and get through to Retention. Tell them you want to cancel because you can't get a replacement for your TiVo box. That department has a lot more leeway when it comes to giving away equipment.

You may not get it completely free, but you'll almost certainly get a good discount or some bill credits.


----------



## DussyDuss (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks Tony. Talked to retentions and was able to get a better deal. Wasn't able to get it for free but they knocked off $100 so I got it for $99.00. Better than paying full price.....Can't wait to start watching my DTV on my Samsung LED through HDMI instead of the current composite connection!


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Cool. Glad I could help.


----------



## tivoman (Feb 23, 2002)

I ordered my free one today, since the password on my account help them believe that I miss my old DirecTivo.


----------



## ETIP (Sep 22, 2004)

Called about a month ago said I wanted to cancel & wanted to know what that involved. Told them I already had an appointment with Comcast to come out the following week. They asked me why I was cancelling. I told them I wanted TiVo (playing somewhat dumb in regards to the THR22). They asked me if I would consider staying with DTV if they could offer me a TiVo. I said it was doubtful since Comcast was also cheaper but said I was curious. Negotiated a bit more (putting them on hold while I "checked with my wife" a couple times) and eventually got:

1 free THR22
$10 off for a year
6 months free Showtime & Starz (could have taken 3 months HBO instead)

So, even with the $5 TiVo fee, I am paying less. Yes, I had to commit to another two years. I don't like that all that much but it seems par for the course - though i have heard of some exceptions to this as well. 

This is about the third time I have negotiated with them and in my experience, you do a lot better if you start off with "I want to cancel" as opposed to "can I get a better deal?" or even "I am thinking of cancelling". Make sure you confirm and re-confirm what you are getting and what you are committing to. Then check your bill. 

I would have tried to get a 2nd TiVo to replace one of my DTV DVR's (hr21/22)....but I like having both, particularly with the addition of Pandora. The wife loves having a new TiVo to replace the old and dying HR10-250. Oh, and one more thing - I picked up a 2tb Seagate internal & swapped out the drive in the THR22. Was going to go external but wasn't finding one that I was sure was going to work at a reasonable price.


----------



## Trebor1 (Apr 29, 2004)

Just confirmed my free HD DTivo online. Customer since 1999. I still have 3 SD DTivos(got the first one free years ago Samsung 4040 and 2 R10's) I will continue to use the 3 SD DTivos.
They are installing a new 5 LNB multi sat. dish. I have a multi switch installed in the attic already. Installation is next thursday.Will that dish still allow my SD DTivos to function correctly?
I do not yet own a HD TV but plan to in the next few months. The main DTivo in our living room(R10) gave me the green screen of death about a week ago(had to shut it down for the fisrt time in years to have new carpet installed) but repaired itself in a few hours. It is going to give out anyday I fear as it is atleast 8 or 9 years old.

I distribute the video from the main DTivo(R10) this way:
S-video/optical out of DTivo>AV receiver>S-video>main TV
Composite out of DTivo> RF converter> to attic amp/spliter>4 remote TV's
Second Composite>DVDR

I assume and would like clairifacation that:
The composite out of the HD DTivo can still be used for whole house distribution of SD signal?
The S-video/optical can still be used to feed the main AV receiver/ SD TV?

In the future when I get a HD display and record and watch in HD, will the composite out of the HD Tivo still be SD and useable in the manner described above?
Will I need to get a component to composite converter for the RF and DVDR?

Thank you for your kind patience and answers to a user who is finally making the slow move to the HD world. I and the family have held out for the HD Tivo and I now find myself on a steap learning curve even though I read here often.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

You will need a new multiswitch to work with the 5LNB dish - one that has four inputs. This will work with your SD DTiVos.

My understanding is that all outputs are active.


----------



## Trebor1 (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks, Steve.
I think my multi-switch(provided by DTV when I added my 3rd DTiVo) has 4 sat inputs and another additional input(?) with 8 out ports.
It is not powered.
I hope the installer has one with him if I need it.
BTW
I want to thank all the members here that take the time to post observations, questions and answers. I have never had to contact DTV to trouble shoot a problem. I come here, educate myself the best I can and proceed with corrective action.
It makes talking to reps much easier if I already have a pretty good idea as to what is going on and what the possible soultion to an issue is.

PS 
I know this is trivial but I am really going to miss the clock in the lower right hand corner. I am going to have to get a clock for the living room now...lol. It has been so convient to look at any TV in the house and know what time it is not to mention how much of a show from the now playing list is remaining.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

If your current dish is a round one with only two outputs, then you will be using a 2x8 multiswitch and need a new one. If you already have a multisatellite dish, you'll need a "wideband" multiswitch.


----------



## justdefend (Sep 8, 2005)

Called DTV Retentions today after our one-year credits ran out. Wasn't able to get the THR-22 for free but was able to get it for $135 and continue another one-year of $29 in credits per month - basically it will be free within a few months.

We still have one SD Tivo, one HR10-250, and an HD DirecTV DVR. Can't wait to finally have a real HD Tivo. Kirstey Alley looked SO WIDE stretched last season on Dancing with the Stars.


----------



## Trebor1 (Apr 29, 2004)

stevel said:


> If your current dish is a round one with only two outputs, then you will be using a 2x8 multiswitch and need a new one. If you already have a multisatellite dish, you'll need a "wideband" multiswitch.


Its an old round dish from 12 years ago, 2 LNB outputs that run into a multi switch that has 4 sat. inputs and 2 flash port inputs with 8 outputs.
I Hope the installer has a wideband multiswitch on the truck. If not is it something I can get at Radio Shack or Best buy?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I have not seen these in local stores. Your work order should specify this, but the installer may have them.


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

mrbogusbaxter said:


> Long time customers might want to inquire about DTV/TIVO HD w/cust service. Let them know you ware completely unhappy with the DTV DVR, and you were an original TIVO user from back in the day. Have them explore any offers.
> 
> Confirmed FREE THR22 / TIVO HD for renewing a 2 year commit
> ---- w/addtl $10 off monthly package (covers extra TIVO FEE)
> ...


you mean free upgrade, right? not a free owned vs lease?

in any event, i can't speak for the new dtv tivo, i had older units....but i love the hr24 and haven't been impressed with what i have read about the thr22.


----------



## justdefend (Sep 8, 2005)

UPDATE:

So DirecTV came by to install the THR-22 and wound up rewiring the entire DTV dish and installation to current standards - which is a brand new dish and two lines to every dual-line receiver at no cost. 

The work order did glitch and listed the standard DTV HD DVR. Turned out to be even better since DTV customer service called to confirm the order change to a Tivo HD DVR and he made the entire receiver free! 

So, the entire house was rewired to all three receivers and nabbed the Tivo HD DVR for free. 

Also, if anyone has an old Slingbox PRO hooked to this, the THR-22 can work on old software and IR settings by listing the receiver as a DirecTV DVR HR20 or Other.


----------



## mrbogusbaxter (Dec 4, 2005)

--- GREAT to hear that. No charge! The way I am looking at it is this, let them get the word out about TIVO receivers, free or not. The goal is to get them into as many people's hands as possible.


----------



## justdefend (Sep 8, 2005)

After 24 hours, it feels great to finally have a real HD receiver with Tivo. I even enjoy watching the Tivo mascot dancing around in HD.

Agreed, no matter how hard DTV pushes their hardware on everyone I'll only stick with Tivo as long as they have it. None of their online instant access with DirecTV HD DVR matters to me since Slingbox beams my entire Tivo HD DVR access anywhere.

It's Tivo, or nothing.


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

sorry, as i said before you couldn't give me an owned dtv tivo for free. as a tivo unit, i don't think it can perform any better than my tivo premiere. and as a dtv unit, it isn't even close to the hr 24.


----------

